# Hilarious news headline



## Rainami (Sep 3, 2010)

Police: Butts tied to Boob murder.

You are all probably giggling like a school child right now. I assure you that is a real news headline. :3


----------



## Smelge (Sep 3, 2010)

'Rock Star spewed guts after emitting vast pearl necklace

Young Boys Wankdorf erection relief


----------



## Shouden (Sep 3, 2010)

good ones. And for more hilarious headlines, just watch the Jay Leno on the Tonight Show Mondays at 11:35pm


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 3, 2010)

Rainami said:


> Police: Butts tied to Boob murder.
> 
> You are all probably giggling like a school child right now. I assure you that is a real news headline. :3


 
Those two guys must have had a horrible time at school...


----------

